# 2010 Easton JOAD National Championship, Iowa



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

2010 Easton JOAD National Championship
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/04/21/easton-joad-national-championships-registration-opened/35477


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> 2010 Easton JOAD National Championship
> http://usarchery.org/news/2010/04/21/easton-joad-national-championships-registration-opened/35477


All the USAA YOG Team Trials archers and families have or have applied for their passports...right?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Are folks preparing for the team rounds? A good time for coaches and judges to collaborate to help prepare young archers.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

To JOAD families, instructors, coaching and spectators planning on taking part in the 2010 EJN or any outdoor tournament for that matter.

A few items of advice.

The tournament begins with official practice day. I suggest flying in the day before practice day to get your bearings, visit the field, become familiar with the travel route and to have a small allowance delayed luggage and bow cases. Often help setting up is welcomed and needed so feel free to ask where you can lend a hand. A selfish side benefit is that that tournament host are more apt to provide information as to the best place to set up a canopy for a helpful volunteer than a person that walks up and asks “where are the target assignments”. 

Don’t plan on departing until after sundown on the day last day of the event or later if, after asking, the tournament director informs you that field lights maybe used should completion extend beyond sundown. Schedules change based on the number of archers, weather, protests and unforeseen issues like power outages can delay the tournament.

Oh yeah, have fun!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Webpage http://usarchery.org/events/2637 includes a registered shooters list pdf link


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

About a month and a half away. RU Ready?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Registration list as of 5-14-2010 posted
http://usarchery.org/events/2637


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

*Hotel rooms in Des Moines*

I appears that Des Moines is a very busy place in late June. 

Be vigilant with your hotel reservations. Rooms with two beds have become hard to book. Many of the hotels are booking rooms with a single king size in lieu of two doubles and not telling the customer. If you book online, call the property directly and check your reservation. If you book through a national call center, call the property and check your reservation.

I had this problem with three different properties before getting a good reservation.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Registered listing as of May 22, 2010
About a week to the on time registration deadline.
Be sure to register on time to allow the tournament to plan.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

With school ending, I am just getting ready to train for this summer, and I have a question. As a Cadet Male Compound shooter, the only distance I will be shooting is at 60m, right?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> With school ending, I am just getting ready to train for this summer, and I have a question. As a Cadet Male Compound shooter, the only distance I will be shooting is at 60m, right?


The Cadet classes, ranking rounds, team rounds and individual elimination rounds are all at 60M at the 2010 EJN for both male and female compound and recruve.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Looks like 4 boys and 2 girls are signed up for the 2010 USAA YOG Trials as of 22 May 2010.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Updated registered list on May 28. A Cadet has signed up for YOG Trials. A 70 M YOG Trials ranking round on Thursday is needed.

From the schedule http://assets.usoc.org/assets/documents/attached_file/filename/25673/Schedule_of_events.pdf 
“…The Olympic Rounds (OR) using the set system competition may extend up to sunset on Sunday June 27, 2010. If the tournament is stopped before completion, then the current archer standings at that time will be considered final.”

Per an internet sunset table:
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/astronomy.html?n=76&month=6&year=2010&obj=sun&afl=-11&day=1 Sunset in Des Moines on Sunday June 27, 2010 is 8:53 PM.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

If you are having trouble with your hotel reservations, please shoot me an email. I am working with the Visitors Bureau to make sure that we have enough rooms. Rooms are very tight because there are several things going on in Des Moinse that weekend. But don't let that shy you away from attending. If you need a room, we will find one for you  

This is really going to be a great event and we are looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I had like 60 double rooms reserved at the Best Western Airport. They are under the JOAD Natioal archery tournament.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Registration as of June 3, 2010 posted
http://usarchery.org/events/2637
There will likely be more as May 29 post mark and late registrants come in.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Weather forecast is for T storms. Bring rain gear. To all of you that have practiced shooting in the rain...:smile:


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

For the most part, the rain here this time of year comes through in waves of thunderstorms and is gone in an hour or so. We don't get many lingering shower days. Typically in the late evening or early morning. Today the rain was late getting here, showed up at 11:00 and gone by 12:30. Now the sun is shining, the breeze is light, and it's a great day to shoot.

Be prepared for humidity. The local forcast now has Wed as hot and cloudy, Turs as sunny, upper 80's, and unless I miss my guess, humid (more rain than normal lately). I'll keep this thread up to date on weather forcasts as they come in locally. 

For your own look see, go to http://www.whotv.com/weather/


----------



## GoldenBear (Jun 20, 2010)

*Status of field*

How does the field look? Do we need to bring boots?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Rain*

Supposed to rain today, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday & Friday. Could be messy. But wait ten minutes and the forecast could/will likely change...

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/golf/tenday/USIA0231


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

It looks like there will be quite a bit of thunder storms. I recall that when there is lightning, competition stops, right? How does that usually go down?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

GoldenBear said:


> How does the field look? Do we need to bring boots?


It looks a soccer world cup training facility. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Des+M...331,-93.569414&spn=0.002822,0.004801&t=h&z=18
I suggest doing your best to keep your feet dry if you like dry feet.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> It looks like there will be quite a bit of thunder storms. I recall that when there is lightning, competition stops, right? How does that usually go down?


The National Weater Service has a nice information sheet regarding lightning safety
http://www.lightningsafety.noaa.gov/outdoors.htm
Safety first. Hopefully the storm will pass and play can resume.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

The weather channel forecast is calling for mid 80's low 90's, with <30% chance of rain throughout the tournament. Should be perfect!!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Sighting In said:


> It looks like there will be quite a bit of thunder storms. I recall that when there is lightning, competition stops, right? How does that usually go down?


no shooting if electrical storms are in the vicinity. a boy, the son of the second man to shoot a then perfect 400 at an IBO event, was struck by lightning about 13-14 years ago at an IBO event and later died. 

We called off the first day on the NTC last year because we had lightning strikes on the field and they continued for 6 hours


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

The field will take up to 6 or 8" of rain in 24 hours. This is a world class soccer field. There WON'T be any standing water.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Huntmaster said:


> The field will take up to 6 or 8" of rain in 24 hours. This is a world class soccer field. There WON'T be any standing water.


cool, we won't have to duct tape boots onto rain pants like some did at the SIU cup last year:thumbs_up


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Alright, so I have one last question about Nats. (I think). Will there be any kind of vendors there, like Easton, B-Stinger, Doinker, etc? Not that it really changes plans, but it is nice to know. Thanks.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Sighting In said:


> Alright, so I have one last question about Nats. (I think). Will there be any kind of vendors there, like Easton, B-Stinger, Doinker, etc? Not that it really changes plans, but it is nice to know. Thanks.


I cannot speak for LAS but the last time I asked Rob he said they weren't going to come but they should be at the NTC in Ohio in a month.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea how close the river is/will be with all the rain we have been having?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

underdog145 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how close the river is/will be with all the rain we have been having?


Looks like the river is directly north of the James W Cownie Soccer Complex.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Des+M....569931,-93.569355&spn=0.029025,0.065918&z=14


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> Supposed to rain today, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday & Friday. Could be messy. But wait ten minutes and the forecast could/will likely change...
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/golf/tenday/USIA0231


As of Monday, the Thurs, Fri, Sat weather is good with Sunday T storms. The wait ten minutes thing for the forecast to change is very true. Just come ready to play and see what happens.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

are you coming to Des Moines Mr. Bob?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> are you coming to Des Moines Mr. Bob?


Yes,
Jane J is the COJ. 
Sheri R is setting the field up.
Diane Watson is taking care of the overall details at TD. 
USAA results team is taking part.
I am you time clock button pusher. 
Robby B is overseeing YOG results.
Guy K, Diane W and Robby B are presenting RA, JOAD and HP Programs. 
Volunteers by Scott L.
A team effort!

My hope is that those that are proposing on the 2011 and 2012 and potential future JOAD Nationals come and take part to learn.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> Yes,
> Jane J is the COJ.
> Sheri R is setting the field up.
> Diane Watson is taking care of the overall details at TD.
> ...


Speaking about team effort. With the threatening weather, set up is undoubtly a challenge. Folks that arrive early can be very helpful by checking in at the field and lending a hand. By doing so, the chance of an on time tournament go up. And we all want to be on time so we can make it back home on time at the end of the tourney right!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> Yes,
> Jane J is the COJ.
> Sheri R is setting the field up.
> Diane Watson is taking care of the overall details at TD.
> ...


I saw JJ at Ann Clark's party-she is driving out today. I cannot recall whom she said was the DOS. I do know that the NAA had to take over the tournament-the trailer full of targets that has "lived" in Hamilton the last year was organized by one of our club members and went out to Iowa a week or so ago.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> I saw JJ at Ann Clark's party-she is driving out today. I cannot recall whom she said was the DOS. I do know that the NAA had to take over the tournament-the trailer full of targets that has "lived" in Hamilton the last year was organized by one of our club members and went out to Iowa a week or so ago.


Hosting an event is certianly more than on persons effort, one clubs effort or one groups effort, its a team effort! With it comes team success. I dont recall what is in the trailer thats coming from Ohio, but the idea of sharing resources and doing what one can to help others is an archery thing for sure. I think Steve C wanted to do more but has a new job to focus on if I recall correctly. Having job is a good thing.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

We're here a few days early. We'd be happy to help with set up -- anyone know when they will start needing help? Tomorrow? Please send me a pm with contact info. Thanks!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> We're here a few days early. We'd be happy to help with set up -- anyone know when they will start needing help? Tomorrow? Please send me a pm with contact info. Thanks!


I think they have been at it since Sunday...There are some may little things to do like finding a Kinkos to print scorecards to helping set up canopies to running wire to setting up chairs to having extra TP and batteries on hand too...


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> I think they have been at it since Sunday...There are some may little things to do like finding a Kinkos to print scorecards to helping set up canopies to running wire to setting up chairs to having extra TP and batteries on hand too...


One of my favorite volunteer stories comes from the first stage of the USA Archery Olympic Trials in October 2007 in Conyers Georgia. During the lunch break the concession stand is slammed and the concession staff is having difficulty keeping up. I get to the window to order and who do I see helping to make sandwiches…Brent Nichols. While his daughters are competing to earn a spot on the Olympic Team and Brent has volunteered to help in the snack bar by doing whatever it takes to keep things moving. When asked why he jumped in his answer was simple, “The archers needed to eat and they needed help in the kitchen” Pretty simple. He didn’t wait to be asked, he asked where he could help and dove in. I smile every time I think of Brent with his head down working hard. We talk alot about our kids and character development and leading by example. Parenting is a key component.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

OK folks, be ready for some heat, and I don't mean just a little. Right now it is 91 degrees, with a heat index of 104.

*Parents, MAKE SURE YOUR KIDS DRINK PLENTY AND HIT THE SHADE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE! DON'T FORGET THE SUN SCREEN!* The kids WON'T drink enough on their own, I promise you. We will have water jugs at every tent, so there is no reason not to.

This heat wasn't expected until July or so, but it's here. It's not bad to shoot in once you're used to it a bit, but the instructions I give above are *IMPERATIVE*!

After some work on the field, the field its self is nice and dry. The spectator area has a bit of moisture in it in places, but only after the rains. Speaking of which, we are expecting a duzie of a rain storm tonight (up to 3 inches possible in places). Probably the same on Saturday night after the hot temps I just saw for Sat. (93).


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Huntmaster said:


> OK folks, be ready for some heat, and I don't mean just a little. Right now it is 91 degrees, with a heat index of 104.
> 
> *Parents, MAKE SURE YOUR KIDS DRINK PLENTY AND HIT THE SHADE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE! DON'T FORGET THE SUN SCREEN!* The kids WON'T drink enough on their own, I promise you. We will have water jugs at every tent, so there is no reason not to.
> 
> ...


Popsicles...or do we call them "frozen fruit juice bars" now a days. What a great excuse to get a brain freeze.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Field looks good. The traveling road shows big pieces (layout, lane lines, targets) in place. Final set up Thursday AM.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Resuts for the 2010 EJN Individual ranking and Individual Elimination rounds.
Results page http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=71
Tentative target assignments showing.
Others: http://www.ianseo.net/TourList.php


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

Good shooting to all the Arizona Archers and to the Colorado Archers who I had the privilege to help coach at the JOAD Camp in AZ. Remember to have fun & make friends.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Official practice and YOG qualification day was beautiful. Great temps, humidity and a light breeze. 
323 registered practiced and YOG trials participants competed. 
Tomorrow, first day of qualification and recurve team rounds.

Results as they come in: http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=71


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone know who the top 4 girls and boys are that will move on to ORs and RRs for the YOG selection?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> Anyone know who the top 4 girls and boys are that will move on to ORs and RRs for the YOG selection?


Shannon Ostling
Miranda Leek
Lauren Hughes
Emily Blake 

Sean Curtin
Benjamin Chu
Joshua Smith
Peter Kelchner 


http://twitter.com/usaarchery


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

1) the field is beautiful with easy to access parking

2) its been hot and during the recurve team events today, some kids were really crashing-tomorrow is the YOG round robins and the compound teams

Chu, Curtin and Sean McLaughlin are leading the cadet boys recurve. Sean McLaughlin's twin brother, Daniel, had to go the the emergency room this morning-some sort of nasty allergic reaction-his hands and eyes were swollen but after treatment he managed to get back in time for a couple practice rounds and is in 5th place-spent most of the time not shooting with his right hand in a bucket of ice. Matt Zumbo is shooting well was in first in boy's junior recurve, I believe Miranda Leek is in first in recurve ladies--I was judging the recurve junior side of the line. Abernathy (sp) leads WR holder Cleland in the Mens junior compound. In bowman recurve two Ohlendorf (sp), Conley, my son Ian and Hardy Trafford are the top four.

so far no real problems-the NAA team is doing a good job running things, with plenty of support from Scott and his people. 

so far a very professionally put on tournament with Bob Pian running the line, Jane Johnson as COJ and Sherri Rhodes as DOS. we also have people here helping the kids with the electronic scoring which has been running smoothly as well.


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

:star::star::star::star::star: Hats off to the folks that setup the field!. Considering the weather here in Des Moines during the last week and a half, it must have been a monumental effort to get everything done......... A very grateful Thank You to all of you!


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

my compliments also to the organizers and USA archery folks running the event. One of the best I have been too. The 19 archers from South Texas Archery JOAD club appreciate all the hard work put into this event. Our recurve kids were fortunate to pick up 7 team medals today and two more just missed in the bronze medal matches.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Day two, first half of ranking round (72 arrows at the match distance) then team rounds in the PM. Having a yard + per archer allows JOAD sized archers ample room with their scope on the line.
Lunch included hamburger, hot dog, chicken sandwich vendor. Good food at a great price.
After collecting results, ranking, establishing teams, and distributing score cards, the recurve team rounds took place in the PM. Matches started in the 8th round for Cadet men with the other category team staring out mostly at the ¼ finals. After the medal matches, the recurve team round awards medal were presented on the field.

Day was “warmer”. Folks settled in. Tomorrow, second half of the ranking round, compound team rounds and YOG trials elimination and round robin in the PM.
Sheri Rhodes, TD
Jane Johnson COJ
B Pian DOS
Diane Watson Tournament Coordinator.

Highlight was the team rounds. The balanced team formation format was a hit. Everyone being "assigned" and having a chance to play and do well is brilliant!

Brady's Shoot for The Cure...X Out Breast Cancer campaign donation "Pink" bracelets are avaiable at the field.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Special thanks to Gary Yamaguchi who.
Leads the Paseo Archery team with year around high performance style including training, practice, preparation, travel and equipment.
Brought a JOAD National Training System Regional camp to Chandler AZ was a camp coach team member.
Paseo Vista Archery team coach at JOAD Nationals.
Serves as a JOAD National Championship Judge.
Conducted the volunteer team round 1 meter line judge training. 
Hosted AZ youth archers for a Pizza dinner at JOAD Nationals on practice day evening.

These are the type of folks that make the JOAD Nationals so special.
Gary and a handful of others like him do whatever it takes to get the job done! We need more every year as theses contributors move on to other challenges.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for the comments. I'm really glad this tournament has worked out. It was a lot of work, mainly on the NAA's part, and the people that came in early to help set up, I want to thank them for their time and efforts. Sheri Rhodes came in early and has been a chore to keep up with, so thanks for all the help and hard work. It looks like it might be a tough tear down here. If anyone is arround that could help on Sunday night packing as many targets and stands as possible, the job might get done. I've had a devil of a time finding enough people, and I'm starting to worry.

I have a couple of thanks myself to give out. Scheels Sporting Goods in West Des Moines ( Jordan Creek Mall if you'd like to go) has donated to every archer a stainless steel water bottle. These are NICE water bottles for the kids to keep and use. They also have volenteered people to help with the tournament, and I couldn't be more appriciative for their help. 

The city of Des Moines Area Sports Commission has helped out a bunch also. Without their help, this never could have been possible.

Lastly, and deffinately not least, I have to thank Hy Vee. Our food vendor went to the hospital today leaving us without a food vendor. One and a half hours after contacting Hy Vee, their catoring service was on site with food ready to be eaten. I was amazed! They really saved our butts out there today when it came time for lunch. Thank you!

Thank you also to all the archers that came into Des Moines to this event. I hope this tournament will encourage you to come back again.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Special thanks to Gary Yamaguchi who.
Leads the Paseo Archery team with year around high performance style including training, practice, preparation, travel and equipment.
Brought a JOAD National Training System Regional camp to Chandler AZ was a camp coach team member.
Paseo Vista Archery team coach at JOAD Nationals.
Serves as a JOAD National Championship Judge.
Conducted the volunteer team round 1 meter line judge training. 
Hosted AZ youth archers for a Pizza dinner at JOAD Nationals on practice day evening.

These are the type of folks that make the JOAD Nationals so special for so many families.
Gary and a handful of others around the country like him do whatever it takes to get the job done! We need more folks to take part every year as theses contributors move on to other challenges.


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

*Day 1 Photos*

We have over 100 photos from Friday's Qualifying Round posted at:

http://archerygearguy.com/?page_id=260

Enjoy. More tomorrow. Pete


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, looking outside my hotel this morning, I see a lot of rain and wind. Today is going to get real interesting real fast.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Saturday started with thunderstorms that passed thru the field dumping rain and toppling canopies. 
The Q round took place in the AM with some pass thrus and equipment failures here and there.
Break for lunch and the YOG trials and Compound team rounds took place followed the team awards.
BBQ on the field with the Q round medal presentation.

Individual Elimination for all 16 categories tomorrow.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Distances for master 50 plus*

What distance will we shoot at Nationals all 4 or just 1 like here at joad nationals thanks for the info


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Event just ended- some of the results included Sean McLaughlin winning the OR in Cadet recurve but Ben Chu-third place in the OR won the overall event. Ben Cleland was OR and Overall Junior Compound winner. Peter Kelcher won the Junior Recurve OR-Aaron Henslin and his sister both were second place and Matt Zumbo third in Junior Recurve. Kayla Harmeyer won Cadet Compound over Ben Cleland's sister. Hardy Trafford upset the leader to win the Bowman Recurve OR 

The weather was bad in the last two nights but no problems during the day. No protests that I was aware of, and no issues with the judging. We all decided that Bob Pian would be a great late night talk show host! (ie one where no one is calling in)


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Thank you Jim*

And a big thank you to you Jim. I couldn't take time off form work to go to this year's JOAD but John was there. He said, as usual,"Jim worked hard, pitched in where he was needed and was a great asset to the tournament." Thanks Jim!


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Jim C said:


> The weather was bad in the last two nights but no problems during the day. No protests that I was aware of, and no issues with the judging. We all decided that Bob Pian would be a great late night talk show host! (ie one where no one is calling in)


I thought Bob did a fabulous job of DOS. I like his informative dialogue, friendly banter, vamping during the slow times, gentle prodding of non compliance, and not once did he raise his voice to the kids. Again a very good job by all.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, the tournament is done! We had a GREAT shoot this weekend, but if your kids come home and sleep for 2 days straight, you'll have to understand. My week started on Saturday unloading the trailer and starting to set things up. Sunday we took most of the day off, but Monday we were out early and going again. Tues and Wed were much the same, with the final push being on Thurs am. Tournaments, more setup, and we were off and running. 

The previous week we had record rain, and the evenings were still throwing thunderstorms arround like a poker dealer throws cards. The weather settled down for most of the tournament, except for a few things. Friday ended up with a high of 98 and plenty of humidity to go along. On Friday night, the weather man claimed all clear..........not so - high winds and over 3 inches of rain, finishing up right about 7 am. 12 miles south, there were reports of hail. Thank goodness this field was designed to swollow water like a fish. Then on Saturday, the temps hit 99 in the area, and plenty of humidiy again. It was a real scorcher folks, and I'm sure it totally wiped more than just a few kids completely out. Saturday night we got another inch or so of rain. Over the two days, the total was somewhere arround 4 1/2 inches of the wet stuff. Today was actually quite pleasant with clouds in the moring, and plenty of sun in the afternoon.

Tonight, I have to thank each and every one of the parrents that lent a hand packing up. I finally went to dinner at 9:00, with the trailer fully loaded and the field completely empty. You guys were SO GREAT, AND I CAN'T THANK THOSE WHO HELPED ENOUGH!!!!! 

On a side note, when I left, the river was about 20 yards up the ditch at the back of the fields already. Looks like we beat this one!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

TomB said:


> ...Again a very good job by all.


Its a team effort just like the compound and recurve Bowman, Cub, Cadet and Junior teams!
Now off to the National Target Championship in Hamilton Ohio for competition ranging from Bowman to Junior to Senior to the many Master classes.
Best of luck and weather on So Ohio.


----------



## Joad-Dad-AZ (Jun 28, 2010)

*More Pics on Picasa*



PDS-JOAD said:


> We have over 100 photos from Friday's Qualifying Round posted at:



Here are my pics from Thursday/Friday AM/Saturday (all day)
picasaweb.google.com/sjstringham/JoadNationals2010

Bob - This is for you!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sunday:
A storm came thru over night. After some hustling, shooting began a little behind schedule with the OR practice then moving into set point competition. By mid morning, the large number of archer categories still competing were to the point that a few targets were moved and all 16 categories could then progress thru their appropriate matches together. By mid afternoon the 2010 Easton JOAD National Championship, OR and Grand Champions awards presentation took place on the field.

From by 8 PM, the field was taken down and equipment packed away. Whew…

Many families began the drive back late Sunday. Many that flew left Monday.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Wow, road serving the field we were on a day ago is closed due to flooding and the field maybe flooded too.
http://arcgis.dmgov.org/EXTmapcenter/RoadClosure.aspx
Hartford Ave
Hoping the James W Cownie staff was able to get things in good shape before the flood. They were great to allow us to conduct the championship on their fields.


----------



## krejcik (Feb 24, 2009)

*Great Tournament*

This was a great and well run tournament. Thanks to everyone who helped put this tournament together and kept it running smoothly.

This was a wonderful experience for my son (and I), as this was his first national tournament.

Thanks again to everyone who made this possible!

-Ed


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

USA Archery 2010 EJN Highlights
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/07/03/benjamin-chu-and-miranda-leek-claim-joad-nationals-titles/36983


----------

